# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تغییر رشته از هوشبری به پزشکی« تو رو خدا میدونی بیا کمک کن دارم دیوونه میشم»

## Amirzd

سلام، من امسال هوشبری دولتی قبول شدم، شنیدم که میشه از پیراپزشکی به پزشکی رفت، این قضیه صحت داره؟ اگه داره شرایطش چجوریه؟ بخدا اعصابم داغونه اگه میتونین کمک کنین  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amiredge

لیسانستو بگیر اول  :Yahoo (21): 
بعد کلی شرایط داره.تعداد قبولیشم کمه.آزمونشم خیلی سخته.

----------


## ata.beheshti

من پرستاریو شنیده بودم...اونم انگار خیلی شرایطش سخته...آزمونم باید بدی....کنکور دوباره بهتره بنظرم..الته دوستان دیگه هم 100 درصد اطلاعاتشون از من بیشتره کمکتون میکنن

----------


## Fawzi

فک کنم اینی که شما میگی فقط با کنکور مجدد حله !
البته شما که سراسری قبول شدید تا دوسال از کنکور محرومید اگه اشتب نکنـــم .. :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Amirzd

> لیسانستو بگیر اول 
> بعد کلی شرایط داره.تعداد قبولیشم کمه.آزمونشم خیلی سخته.


ممنون از جوابتون، اینکه باید لیسانس بگیرم که خودش نکته ایه، تکلیف مشخص نیست چند سال دیگه چنین برنامه ای باشه اصلا، من سوالم این بود که چنین چیزی هست اصلا یا نه، که خب فهمیدم هست، بازم تشکر

----------


## علی..

واقعاقابل هضم هست تغییررشته؟ من اینوخیلی شنیدم امابسیاربعیدمیدونم واگرم باشه بسیارکم شایدبه تعدادانگشتان دست نرسه واگرم باشه بسیارسخته چون تعدادافرادی که درسال لیسانس پیراپزشکیومیگیرن زیاده  بعدرشته های پیراپزشکی متفاوتن کسایی که توانبخشی(فیزیو کاردرمانی شنوایی بینایی) میخونن انگل شناسی و....ندارن نمیشه یه آزمون باکتاب های یکسان گذاشت
یقینااگه باشه کسایی ازسال های گذشته هم امتحان میدن به نظرم قبول شدن توپزشکی کنکورآسونترباشه!!بعدالآن تواینترنت دیدم اگرم باشه بیشترواحدهای پرستاری هست!البته هوشبری هم شایدهمین واحدهاروداشته باشه اطلاعی ندارگ

----------


## amiredge

> واقعاقابل هضم هست تغییررشته؟ من اینوخیلی شنیدم امابسیاربعیدمیدونم واگرم باشه بسیارکم شایدبه تعدادانگشتان دست نرسه واگرم باشه بسیارسخته چون تعدادافرادی که درسال لیسانس پیراپزشکیومیگیرن زیاده  بعدرشته های پیراپزشکی متفاوتن کسایی که توانبخشی(فیزیو کاردرمانی شنوایی بینایی) میخونن انگل شناسی و....ندارن نمیشه یه آزمون باکتاب های یکسان گذاشت
> یقینااگه باشه کسایی ازسال های گذشته هم امتحان میدن به نظرم قبول شدن توپزشکی کنکورآسونترباشه!!بعدالآن تواینترنت دیدم اگرم باشه بیشترواحدهای پرستاری هست!البته هوشبری هم شایدهمین واحدهاروداشته باشه اطلاعی ندارگ


ی سری واحدای مشخص داره.خوب کسی که اون واحدارو نخونده،ی جورایی مثل کسایی هستن که رشتشون ریاضیه و میخان تجربی کنکور بدن.

----------


## ammir

عزیز به جای دیوونه شدن و خود آزاری از سرچ گوگل استفاده می کردی خب :/
شرایط خیلی سختی داره 
اینجا رو ببین
شرایط و زمان ثبت نام آزمون ليسانس به پزشکی 95-96 دوره نهم | اخبار آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی

----------


## Navid70

> عزیز به جای دیوونه شدن و خود آزاری از سرچ گوگل استفاده می کردی خب :/
> شرایط خیلی سختی داره 
> اینجا رو ببین
> شرایط و زمان ثبت نام آزمون ليسانس به پزشکی 95-96 دوره نهم | اخبار آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی


همه چی یه طرف اون کارت پایان خدمت یه طرف!!

----------


## sasan11

دوست عزیز انصراف بده از هوشبری بشین واسه کنکور مجدد بخون

----------


## pouyasadeghi

تراز هوشبری از پزشکی پایین ترع
از پزشکی بخوای بری دندون یا دارو یا برعکس هزار تا مکافات داری تازه اینا هم ترازن

----------


## ata.beheshti

کنکور دوباره بده دیگه....

----------


## POOYAE

همین و بس که آزمونش چند برابر کنکور سخته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام، من امسال هوشبری دولتی قبول شدم، شنیدم که میشه از پیراپزشکی به پزشکی رفت، این قضیه صحت داره؟ اگه داره شرایطش چجوریه؟ بخدا اعصابم داغونه اگه میتونین کمک کنین


اگه انصراف بدید دوباره کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید خیلی راحت تره . اون آزمون که شما میگید اولا مدرک زبان میخواد ثانیا کلا تو کل کشور حدود 10 نفر انتخاب میشن

----------


## khaan

دنبال پزشکی نباش دوست عزیز همون رشته خودت رو بخون. هرکی رشته خودش رو ول کرده و رفته دنبال پزشکی بدبخت  شده (به احتمال 99%)  فقط عمرت هدر میره و قبول هم نمیشی در صورتی که اگه رشته خودت رو ادامه بدی و خوب درسی بخونی یا ارشد یه رشته دیگه رو بخونی شرایطتط از پزشکی عمومی خیلی بهتر میشه. الان کلی دکترای رشته های غیرپزشکی داریم که درآمد و اعتبار و پرستیژ و همه چیزشون چندبرابر پزشک عمومی هست.

----------


## Amirzd

نمیدونم چرا ولی وظیفه خودم دونستم از همه کسایی که جواب دادن تشکر کنم، از همه شما تشکر میکنم که کمکم کردین و موفق باشید

----------

